# Middle Rouge/Newburgh Lake 5/26



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I remember being scared to death of this place when I was a kid. Back in the 70's, the mayor's son drowned in the lake while swimming on senior skip day. My parents threatened to slap the hell out of me if I was ever caught swimming there.

During the 80's, tons of pollution made the lake unbearable. It wouldn't freeze in many places because of all the chemicals. It had the worst smell.

I had heard of efforts being made to clean the lake and improve habitat a few years ago. This month's Michigan Out of Doors has an article that talks about the lake making a comeback. I went today to see how far they have come.

The lake looks better than ever. The water is ten times clearer, and it doesn't smell. It doesn't have that mucky nasty bottom and beaches anymore, it's now clean dirt and sand. The new access areas and renovated old areas are a nice touch. A few of them are lighted.

I saw one decent bass landed and had a few small 'gills smack a foam popper, but it was a nice day to be out, and even nicer to see an urban lake making a comeback.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

There were many people who drowned at that dam. One guy drowned there while they were cleaning up the lake.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I remember when that diver drowned. It was back in '96. I had come in from class and it was all over the news. 

I grew up down the road from that dam, it always gives me a creepy feeling when I go by there.

At least the lake is looking good.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Ypsifly,
I used to take Hines Drive home from work and stop to fish for an hour or so at Newburg Lake on the way. I work close enough that when the day wasn't going so well I could get about 40 minutes in on lunch. I'v caught quite a few Bass and Bluegills there. The year before last I landed a 20" Pike near the eastern end of the lake. Kinda shocked me to find pike in there.

Check the DNR's stocking page to get a full list of all species planted there since the cleanup. If I remember correct there were even walleye planted.

Row boats can be rented now. Last I checked $8/hour was the going rate. 

Rupe


----------



## Fishin' Impossible (Feb 13, 2002)

I also saw the article in Michigan Out of Doors. i was amazed at how much they have stocked it. I always see people fishing whenever i drive by there, and i had always wondered how good the fishing was. 

Also, i have a friend who wants to get into fishing. Would Newburgh lake be a good idea? If not, does anyone know of any other places within 30 minutes of Newburgh lake that might be a better place?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

if ur fishing from shore, newburgh offersa lot of places, if ur looking for numbers of fish, u will be disappointed, if ur friend is patient, newburgh would be an excellent place to learn. once u learn to catch fish consistently from there, u will b able to catch fish anywhere...........belleville, ford and kent are all roughly 30 minutes from there and all offer shore fishing opprotunities


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Fishin' Impossible,

Ford Lake might be a better bet for a beginner. The panfishing there has been really good. I took a 10in. 'gill out of there a few days ago. Lots of big pumpkinseeds swimming around.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2002)

I've been debating letting my dog swim in Newburgh lake. I've been taking him out to Kent, but Newburgh is 5 minutes from the house. What do you guys think?Too polluted?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I don't think it's that bad anymore. If you are only five minutes away, why not go down and check it out?

The water is so much clearer than it used to be.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2002)

Yep, i'm going to have to. I haven't been there since they dredged it. It will be a shock, if it's as clear as you say Ypsi.

It will be nice not having to drive to Kensington to let this hound swim for an hour.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

If you are not convinced that the lake is clean go to the folowing link: 
http://www.waynecounty.com/parks/calendar.htm
and scroll down to August 18.


Rupe


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

Well that settled it. Going to head over there tomorrow or Wednesday, between the rain showers. Thanks Rupe.


----------

